# [nvidia legacy] scherzi da prete.

## cloc3

tristezza, l'ottima scheda GeForce FX Go5700 è stata spostata nei drivers legacy della nvidia.

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700] (rev a1)

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.xx

fino all'altro giorno non lo sapevo neppure, ma poi...

ho fatto un aggiornamento   :Sad:  .

non vi dico le pene dell'inferno per capire il problema. sono stato costretto a un downgrade e adesso sono arrivato a una situazione stranissima.

lo schermo si accende per un secondo ma subito dopo torna nero.

il processo di X rimane attivo.

questo è l'errore riportato nei log:

```

...

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "False"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX Go5700 (NV36) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

```

sinceramente non capisco. ovvio che ho già ricompilato cento volte i drivers nvidia.

cosa posso fare?

----------

## ago

a primo colpo mi verrebbe da suggerirti di provare i nouveau ( se quel driver supporta la tua scheda ovviamente )

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è l'errore riportato nei log:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se hai impostato "False" su Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" presumo non ti interessi l'accelerazione 3d con tutti gli effetti speciali, quindi puoi tranquillamente usare il driver nv.

Comunque, potresti mostrare anche xorg.conf?

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> questo è l'errore riportato nei log:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho creato xorg.conf con nvidia-xconfig.

anche l'opzione "AddARGBGLXVisuals" è un'aggiunta posteriore di nvidia-xconfig, come tentativo di aggirare il problema. ma sembra che non funzioni.

in xorg.conf, ho qualche dubbio sulla sezione monitor:

```

    HorizSync       30.0 - 90.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 100.0

```

ma anche provando con un xorg.conf di letteratura non cambia molto.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho creato xorg.conf con nvidia-xconfig.
> 
> anche l'opzione "AddARGBGLXVisuals" è un'aggiunta posteriore di nvidia-xconfig, come tentativo di aggirare il problema. ma sembra che non funzioni.
> ...

 

Mi sembra di capire che tu abbia disabilitato "AddARGBGLXVisuals" sperando di non fargli caricare gl*, ma i moduli dri? glx? glcore? hai disabilitato anche quelli?

Non risolverà il problema, ma postare xorg.conf mi toglierebbe ogni dubbio.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in xorg.conf, ho qualche dubbio sulla sezione monitor:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

O hai problemi con gl-qualchecosa (come da log) o hai problemi con le frequenze del monitor.

Eventualmente, ma te la butto lì senza crederci troppo, provare ad usare i driver nv potrebbe farti capire se è il monitor a dare problemi.

E legaGy, diGiamo che è sbagliato  ;-)

----------

## cloc3

mi sono accorto che cerca di caricare la libreria /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so anzichè /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so.

ma in teoria le mie impostazioni dovrebbero giuste (eselect e compagnia).

cercherò di capire domani.

----------

## canduc17

Anche a me dava problemi glx con >=xorg-server-1.8.0.

Ne ho parlato qui, alla fine del thread...

----------

## cloc3

purtroppo, con i legacy, me lo posso scordare, l'xorg-server-1.8.*.

adesso sono riuscito a sistemare la configurazione dei link e ottengo un output di log apparentemente corretto.

eppure l'effetto è quello. si accende il logo nvidia e immediatamente lo schermo torna nero.

il processo rimane vivo.

log.

davvero non capisco.

----------

## cloc3

si è arreso dopo una pulizia della /etc .

adesso parte sia con il driver nvidia, sia con nv.

quando (e se) capirò dove stesse l'inghippo, metterò risolto.

----------

## Apetrini

Uff... ma è possibile che fai sempre le cose in modo così disordinato e caotico !?

Ad ogni modo c'è il supporto non ufficiale per xorg-server-1.8 e quello ufficiale arriverà tra poco...

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=150574&highlight=xorg+1.8

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Uff... ma è possibile che fai sempre le cose in modo così disordinato e caotico !?
> 
> 

 

forse non lo sospettavi del tutto, ma sono un utente gentoo.

profondamente nubbio.

 :Cool: 

tutto quello che faccio è una commistione personale di strumenti della distro e di cose mie, che cerco di integrare al meglio.

però in questo caso, ritengo che il grosso del pasticcio non dipende da me, ma dal sistema di autoconfigurazione.

al momento riesco a riprodurre una situazione funzionante, ma non stabile per il riavvio successivo.

non può essere tutta colpa mia.

----------

## cloc3

per esempio, in un sistema dove trovi cose del genere:

```

live ~ # eselect opengl show

nvidia

live ~ # ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 45 31 mag 23:47 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so -> ../../../opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

```

non può essere tutta colpa dell'amministratore.

----------

## xdarma

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Uff... ma è possibile che fai sempre le cose in modo così disordinato e caotico !?

 

LOL

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> al momento riesco a riprodurre una situazione funzionante, ma non stabile per il riavvio successivo. 
> 
> non può essere tutta colpa mia.

 

Effettivamente non sembra molto sensato. E anche l'aver "risolto" dopo aver ripulito /etc mi è poco chiaro.

Con che USE hai compilato xorg-server e nvidia-drivers?

Dopo il riavvio, cosa "aggiusti"?

Che pacchetti hai ~x86?

Hai provato a forzare una Modeline cautelativa con gtf?

----------

## devilheart

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> al momento riesco a riprodurre una situazione funzionante, ma non stabile per il riavvio successivo.
> 
> non può essere tutta colpa mia.

 cioè dopo il riavvio i link sono di nuovo sbagliati? io controllerei in /etc/env.d

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   al momento riesco a riprodurre una situazione funzionante, ma non stabile per il riavvio successivo.
> 
> non può essere tutta colpa mia. cioè dopo il riavvio i link sono di nuovo sbagliati? io controllerei in /etc/env.d

 

infatti ci sto filando.

l'installazione dove accade il guasto è un po' particolare, perché si tratta di una live nella quale la /etc viene caricata in aufs.

a furia di smanettare sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione stabile dopo il riavvio (cancello /etc/env.d e qualche altro failetto allo shutdown).

tuttavia rimane il fatto che il problema dipende dai tool di autoconfigurazione (quando non ci sono, le cose funzionano), di cui non ho capito ancora qualche meccanismo.

mi resta ancora, tra l'altro, un piccolo difetto. così strano che non saprei neppure come chiedere aiuto sul forum. lo cito solo per informazione.

se l'utente di default, anziché uscire con lo shutdown, esce con un chiudi sessione, il sistema si blocca in uno stato di schermo nero, irrecuperabile dalla tastiera locale. osservando i log di sistema con un accesso da remoto, si rilevano alcuni errori del driver grafico (non ho disponibili i taglia incolla).

se ne esce solo uccidendo X a mano e riavviando xdm.

se invece l'utente salta gli script di riavvio di kde e rilancia la sessione con il buon vecchio ctrl-alt-del, si attiva un /etc/init.d/xdm restart funzionale.

anche qui, mi sembra chiaro che il problema di fondo dipende da qualche comportamento inconsulto dei driver proprietari che mette in crisi le configurazioni del sistema.

----------

